# IPFW gid



## ScreenSilently (May 22, 2011)

```
gid group
	     Matches all TCP or UDP packets sent by or received for a group.
	     A group may be specified by name or number.
```

Where exactly should I place this in a rule? Also is ipfw available in Linux and iptables available on FreeBSD?


----------



## SirDice (May 23, 2011)

ScreenSilently said:
			
		

> Also is ipfw available in Linux and iptables available on FreeBSD?


No and no.


----------



## ScreenSilently (May 24, 2011)

OK thanks. Do anyone else know about my other question?


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 24, 2011)

Quick Google: http://www.defcon1.org/html/NATD-config/firewall-setup/ipfw-1.html - Â§ 4.5


----------

